# the kiwi spoos



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

*the kiwi spoos - LOTS of pics*

Jak and I had an agility and obedience champ show this weekend.

Jak entered special beginners in obedience, for his and Saffys first ever real obedience test.... and won it!


















He also entered both starters and novice in agility, and the jumpers class, and the novelty agility event. I can't remember how he went on everything, except I know he got a clear round on the jumpers and I think placed 8th (though only ribbons to 5th) just a smidge over 2 seconds longer than the winner!



















more pics of Saffy:







































Today he was entered in special beginners obedience again. And won again!!! And was in starters and novice agility as well, and got a 4th place in one of them, but I'm honestly so tired I can't remember which. He'll be on to say soon though I'm sure!!!


More in the next post...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

We also had a lot of fun playing around with jumps... 


















and cos it was a christmas show, Paris had her reindeer antlers on a lot, and Saffy had her angel halo!









Paris borrowed Saffys halo briefly too


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

And yes, going by that photo of Paris, I coloured her ears purple for it all too (Cos I was wearing a purple santa hat. We matched!)

I entered Paris just in special beginners obedience (which turned to crap and I turned it into training for her instead! lol. So no placing!) but also in jumpers and the novelty event (the movies of that are uploading as I type, bear with me here!)



















Paris catching her ball after doing well through jumpers:









and her crazy eyes when she was still on a high from agility:








lmao!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aww! Look how gracefull Saffy is! Congrats Jak!! That's totally AWESOME! ^_^b You and Saffy make a great team! I bet it was super fun to watch, FD!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

obedience:


















"Paris, STAY!"









"Ok! COME!!"










I should say we did crap yesterday, but today we did get 3rd in special beginners. I didn't enter any agility today though!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

A great "BIG" congratulations on your wins and ribbons. Very nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Then there was also Riley, another white spoo. He did obedience:


















as well as agility:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, now all the _rest_ of the photos are here: linky for anyone who wants to nosey at them all, and I have named all the poodle ones so you can see who is who. lol. There's a few there of some other dogs we know too.

And here are the movies of the novelty event. 
Jack and Saffy: linky1
me and Paris: linky2

yup, it was a gamblers style class, filled with nothing but tunnels!! Paris LOVED it and at a couple of points actually ran off and found her own tunnel to go into! lol. Saffy wasn't convinced she was supposed to still be doing ANOTHER tunnel, but enjoyed it too. Was heaps of fun anyway!


This is a cute pic of us coming back to the car (having gone across the road to see my lil horse Mr Ed)










The girls playing:


















and just a pic I took quickly at work before we headed over to the show:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats to Jak and Saffy! Sounds like a super successful week-end!

The photo of Paris with crazy eyes is hilarious!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

annnnnd finially just for fun, BMM bought her pup along, and our friend bought one of her two girls over too....









Note in that pic that Saffy and Paris are holding hands!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Aww, they are all so great!

When I finally get around to uploading my pictures you'll see them.
At the moment I am so exhausted lol, and FD is too cos we both were non-stop for two days straight, and FD had to steward for Test A, which took ages lol

Yeah, Obedience went fantastic, our first time in Special Beginners, and Saffy takes it out twice with 71.5 points out of 75!
I got 4th in Starters 2, 8th in Jumpers C, and the rest were silly faults grrrrgh lol
Too bad there was no Rally O, but we are going to a Triple Rally O and Agility champ show this January, which will be great!

It was a great weekend!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

So anyway, I didn't get as many pics as FD, and my camera isn't as good.
But anyway,

This is Riley with his crazy jumping, and who happens to be Saffy's half brother









Look at me mum! I did so well!









And I can see everyone from here!









And Saff and Paris waiting patiently to go into the Ring, so sweet!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

And for all you toy and mini fans out there,

this is Benji, he is super fast and won Starters 1 and got well placed within other Agility events









And Zo, the super wee toy poodle who leaps extraordinary fast









And wee Cyndah, who is a poodle/shih tzu, showing us her devil personality


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Aww! Look how gracefull Saffy is! Congrats Jak!! That's totally AWESOME! ^_^b You and Saffy make a great team! I bet it was super fun to watch, FD!


Cheers! I'm so proud of Saffy, she has come sooo far in the past year.
We got her as a super hyped up, literal mess, with absolutely no socialisation, and would froth at the mouth and completely lose it when she saw another dog, in August 08,
And by going to agility classes and obedience classes twice a week since January had helped tremendously, she has come so far.

And I thought I should just add in that I'm beating some of my instructors in Agility hehehe...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Loads of great pictures than you for sharing. Congrats to Jak and Saffy!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, those are so great! It sure looks like dogs and owners had a wonderful time! Thank you for sharing these with us... it is just sooo great to see poodles working and "showing their stuff"!! Congrats to all of you for your wins.  I can't wait to get Grace started in her first classes after Christmas!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations Jak and saffy!!
thats so exciting! ^_^


----------



## Chelicerae (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, it looks like everyone had so much fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

flyingduster said:


>


Congratulations !!!!! The action pictures are fantastic. Looks like you had so much fun. I would like to do agility and obedience also when Monti will grow up.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Lots of kudos to them!!!! Proud mama you are!! Great pictures too


----------

